# CX builders: the next next wave?



## co2cycle (Nov 21, 2006)

I've been researching frame builders for a new cyclocross frame and fork and am curious to learn more about some of these new or less well known builders. There is a lot of great information out there about well established builders, posted in this forum and places like e-Ritchie's "Next Wave" links, but I'm looking for the next next wave. More specifically, I'm trying to find out if there are any up-and-coming builders of note that (a) can make a nice steel cyclocross frame, (b) are still relatively inexpensive (<$1500, maybe closer to $1000), and (c) have a relatively short wait-list (could I get a bike by next cyclocross season?).

I don't want to rehash the "do well known builders charge too much/too little for their frames?" debate or the "are wait lists too long?" debate. Personally, I think that they charge a fair price and that waiting times are appropriate for what you get. However, I am working on a limited budget and I'm not sure my 8+ year old frame will make it through another season. One other caveat, I've seen the photos from the Handmade show, so I'm not looking for a list of people who have built cool looking cx bikes--especially if they have only ever made one or two cx bikes. I would, however, appreciate any information about the quality of these bikes and their builders.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

http://www.iraryancycles.com/


----------



## cogswell23 (Aug 15, 2007)

blackhat said:


> http://www.iraryancycles.com/


I'm a huge fan of Ira and his work. So this is a good suggestion, except for the fact that I doubt he'll have a frame ready for you by CX season. *Maybe* towards the tail end of it. He told me a couple of months ago that he was at around nine months, but was getting a spike of new orders of people trying to get in before a presumably even bigger spike that would likely follow NAHBS.

But you should contact him, because maybe the timeframe could still be in the reasonable range. He's a great guy, a true hardman of cycling, and he builds beautiful bikes.

There were some bikes by some of the new guys at NAHBS that looked like really good work. Signal Cycles' cross bike looked killer. Matt and Nate are definitely stand-up guys, and Matt has built at least a small handful of cross frames prior to starting this new venture.

Courage Cycles had a really nice looking cross bike at the show. I don't know a thing about the guy, but it seemed like a well made, well thought out bike.

I don't know how hung up you are on supporting a new builder, but there's always Rock Lobster. Paul Sadoff is a legend of the industry, and has mad skillz. His prices are reasonable, his lead time is too, and you can choose among several materials.


----------



## myette10 (Jul 20, 2003)

http://maiettacycling.com/


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

I know I must sound like a broken record, but I love my Quiring road bike. He can do Cyclocross as well, in Ti or steel, or scandium. Steel frame/fork $995:thumbsup: 

www.quiringcycles.net


----------



## mshaw99 (Jul 20, 2007)

In the bay area you see a lot of Hunter frames at the CX races: http://www.huntercycles.com - I think he only works in steel? 

I haven't ridden one personally but have spoken to a few people who race them and love them.


----------



## flanman (Jul 7, 2006)

Try Joe @ www.primusmootry.com. Usually takes 6-12 weeks. Steel frame was $1100 last time I checked. One of the few handbuilt bikes to have made it onto a worlds podium.


----------



## e-RICHIE (Apr 21, 2002)

get with brian at circle a cycles in providence and/or
chris igleheart on the north shore. they both make
killer 'cross frames and support the sport too atmo.


----------



## co2cycle (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions--keep them coming. I'm not necessarily set on going with a new/less famous framebuilder, but these comments are giving me some good leads to consider in addition to other folks recommended on this forum (Curtlo, DeSalvo, IF, Rock Lobster, and many others). I also really like the idea of supporting someone who supports and/or races cyclocross.


----------



## d2p (Jul 29, 2006)

have you considered DIY?


----------



## co2cycle (Nov 21, 2006)

DIY as in build a frame myself? Gosh, that sounds ambitious, but possibly fun. Tell me more. Additional info: I live in North Carolina and probably can't make it up to somewhere like New England or Oregon for a framebuilding class. 
Or is DIY also the name of a builder?


----------



## huge_vanilla (Oct 11, 2007)

Co-Motion - $1535 steel frame with Alpha Q fork
Hunter Cycles - $1300 frame, Rick has been racing cross since the early 90's and has a small team.


----------



## yashashana (Nov 4, 2005)

I ordered a 2007 Hampsten Mudpig steel frame (built by Co-Motion, I think their model is called the Demon?) and it came with a Alpha Q Cx20 fork, custom painted for $1500. I am not sure if you can still buy the Mudpig, but at the time, it was a pretty great deal since the fork is around $500.


----------



## huge_vanilla (Oct 11, 2007)

Sycip
MODEL NAME TUBING CUSTOM PRODUCTION
Crossdresser - Classic Steel or Aluminum 1,550 1,295


----------



## beaker (Feb 2, 2005)

co2cycle said:


> DIY as in build a frame myself? Gosh, that sounds ambitious, but possibly fun. Tell me more. Additional info: I live in North Carolina and probably can't make it up to somewhere like New England or Oregon for a framebuilding class.
> Or is DIY also the name of a builder?


Not a new builder, but have you considered Brew? I don't know much about them, but they are in NC and they do offer frame building classes. www.brewracingframes.com


----------



## HMBAtrail (Jan 8, 2008)

Shameless self-promotion but there is also *Shamrock Cycles*. The cross frame is the Celtic Cross. www.lugoftheirish.com

Wait time right now is 12 weeks.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

Rock Lobster is in your price range. 55% of the bikes Paul makes are crossers. He supports the sport too -- sponsors an active team.


----------



## Float (May 27, 2005)

The best NEW builder from NAHBS

http://ridecourage.com/

Not sure about $1000 price point


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

I like the look of the Badger Cycles stuff (http://badgercycles.com/). Also, for some Canadian content that definitely knows 'cross try True North Cycles (http://www.truenorthcycles.com/).


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

Float said:


> The best NEW builder from NAHBS
> 
> http://ridecourage.com/
> 
> Not sure about $1000 price point


Aaron's cross bike was VERY nice. I think his frames are more on the lines of $2500. But I was impressed.


----------



## FTM (Feb 4, 2005)

mshaw99 said:


> In the bay area you see a lot of Hunter frames at the CX races: http://www.huntercycles.com - I think he only works in steel?
> 
> I haven't ridden one personally but have spoken to a few people who race them and love them.


I got one of the few ones in SoCal, and love it. Rick's a good person to do business with.


----------



## dlbcx (Aug 28, 2002)

Float said:


> The best NEW builder from NAHBS
> 
> http://ridecourage.com/
> 
> Not sure about $1000 price point


Has a good idea about the cross stem, when comes to routing the front brake cable.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Waterford?


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Cha-ching????


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

dlbcx said:


> Has a good idea about the cross stem, when comes to routing the front brake cable.


Not only that, if you commit to Paul's, you can get the option where the bushing slides into an insert in the seat stay. Looks slick and moves the pivot as close to the stay as possible.


----------



## singlering (Feb 19, 2006)

Why not a nice last years carbon frame?


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

pretender said:


> Waterford?


Or Gunnar, for the budget conscious.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

singlering said:


> Why not a nice last years carbon frame?


Used and/or off the shelf carbon an alternative to custom steel?


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Double


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

beaker said:


> Not a new builder, but have you considered Brew? I don't know much about them, but they are in NC and they do offer frame building classes. www.brewracingframes.com


When I was workin in NoVA last time, Brew was one of the best built bikes I'd seen to date. The company seems to have dimished in popularity over the years, but I'd still like to have one.

M


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

This would be out of your price range... but damn is she pretty. Hats off to Curt.


----------



## oregoncrosser (Jan 6, 2007)

Check out Pereira cycles, located in Portland Oregon, nice stuff
pereiracycles.com


----------



## jerry_in_VT (Oct 13, 2006)

handsomerob said:


> This would be out of your price range... but damn is she pretty. Hats off to Curt.


that bike has alot of Sachs appeal if you look closely.

J


----------



## zank (Aug 4, 2005)

jerry_in_VT said:


> that bike has alot of Sachs appeal if you look closely.
> 
> J


I love the Nuovo Richie lugs. And almost every bikes looks hot dressed in white. I love that bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Bay Area*

also has Soulcraft and El Camino as well
is Brent still building?

Kelly needs to make a comeback, speaking of affordale steel


----------



## jerry_in_VT (Oct 13, 2006)

zank said:


> I love the Nuovo Richie lugs. And almost every bikes looks hot dressed in white. I love that bike! :thumbsup:


absolutely. white is so hot. I am all fresh on my lug-speak after the hand made show so I caught all that under the paint stuff.


----------



## dankilling (Aug 27, 2002)

<a href="https://www.viciouscycles.com/frames-slider.php3">Vicious Cycles--</a>
<img src="https://rsdmag.com/danstuff/slider1.jpg">
Not the newest, but one of the best. I love mine. $1450 frame only, or $1700 w/steel matched fork.


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

TACSTS said:


> I know I must sound like a broken record, but I love my Quiring road bike. He can do Cyclocross as well, in Ti or steel, or scandium. Steel frame/fork $995:thumbsup:
> 
> www.quiringcycles.net


The greenish frame cross bike on their site is beautiful...right up my alley.

Also, saw some guys riding Walt Works cross frames in boulder. They look very sweet...and $1,050.00.


----------



## dlbcx (Aug 28, 2002)

atpjunkie said:


> also has Soulcraft and El Camino as well
> is Brent still building?
> 
> Kelly needs to make a comeback, speaking of affordale steel


Don't know if Brent is building very many frames...seems to be concentrating on his carbon stuff. But, I imagine he would put something together if you ask, just expect a long lead time.


----------



## welcomdmat (Jan 1, 1970)

One older company not to overlook is Waterford. They have a number of different steel options and what I have seen of their stuff looks great. If I crash out my carbon road wonder bike in a crit, I think I may give one of their steel jobs a try.


----------



## hawss (May 23, 2007)

Dekerf from Vancouver ... not sure about the downtube shifters but it's pretty sexy.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Cables under top tube.


----------



## d2p (Jul 29, 2006)

wrong thread?


----------



## hawss (May 23, 2007)

Missed that completely.
Could have sworn he said Cross when I was in the shop...cross posted a touring frame methinks.


----------



## hawss (May 23, 2007)

For what it's worth they do actually make cross bikes too.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

That frame also has cabling under the top tube.


----------



## d2p (Jul 29, 2006)

sorry i got confused which bike was being discussed.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

FTM said:


> I got one of the few ones in SoCal, and love it. Rick's a good person to do business with.



Love my Hunter CCX! Rick is down to earth, talented and builds a damn fine frame.


----------



## crankles (Sep 25, 2007)

dlbcx said:


> Don't know if Brent is building very many frames...seems to be concentrating on his carbon stuff. But, I imagine he would put something together if you ask, just expect a long lead time.


Brent is still building...and doing more steel of late but is out of said price range.
Jason at El Camino is a nice option. He's one of the best tig welders I've ever seen.


----------



## Float (May 27, 2005)

More NAHBS love - Eric is very approachable and his prices seem to lean more towards the easy on the wallet side.

Linky

http://groundupdesigns.com


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

I've finally completed my NAHBS article for CX Mag. Now that I've looked over my notes and photos, I have some suggestions for frame builders that impressed me. I want to point out that I didn't manage to see every cross bike at the show so I'm sure that I'm missing a builder or two.

1) Courage. Arron Hayes in Portland looks to have things going on. Check him out.

2) 333fab: Max and Bernard are a couple of Hup United guys in Seattle who love cross. They have 20 years of frame fab experience between then at Merlin, Seven, and Rhygin. Tig welded steel and TI are there specialties. They're in to the race thing.

3) Rock Lobster: Paul knows cross bikes. Gives back to the sport too.

4) Richie S. You can get fast in the years prior to getting your bike.Might as well order two since you can save up all you'll need by then.

5) Ira Ryan: Ira was a pleasure to talk to and knows his stuff. In an interesting twist, he's the reason Aaron Hayes got into building in the first place.


----------



## peakboz (Jun 7, 2006)

*for my first post*

http://strongframes.com/

I have one of his road bikes and a friend has one of his cross bikes. He loves it.


----------

